
Measuring Page Load Speed with Navigation Timing - gulbrandr
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webperformance/basics/
======
gulbrandr
More info: [https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webperf/raw-
file/tip/specs/Navigation...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webperf/raw-
file/tip/specs/NavigationTiming/Overview.html)

